# My Horse Wont Hack Out Alone



## hayley19 (11 April 2010)

i brought a new horse 4 weeks ago shes an irish draught x throughbred and shes 16 she is brilliant except yesterday i went to go out on a hack with just me and her got half way up the road and she just went mad she span round in the road, bucked in front of a car then cantered sideways back to the yard i managed to control it i was told when i got her that she didnt like being on her own but didnt make that much of a fuss, i took her out today in company and she was fine went like a dream as she has done the other 2 times before this in company, i would be interested to see peoples comments and ideas on this, i cant always ride out in company and would like to go on my own sometimes has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## lukeylou (12 April 2010)

I had this with me old pony.
Is there anyone who can walk with you? That way you have someone to help you if anything happens, and horses are often happier with someone to follow at first.
Also, you need to go out as much as possible, to get her used to it and brave, maybe she was never hacked out alone at her old home?
When she plays up is she spooking because she's frightened, or just being cheeky? If she's just being naughty you need to make sure you don't let her get away with it (ie, turn round and go home.) even if you just make her walk on a bit further.
x


----------



## JVB (12 April 2010)

I've had this with my old mare and now my younger one, firstly I'd say that it always seems that a few weeks into owning a horse they try it on, initially they will be good as gold and then they need to test you to see what they can get away with, it will pass providing you don't let her get away with it.

Did she spook at anything as in genuinely scared or just take it on herself to say no thanks I'm not playing today?

Mine will do both and depending on which I treat her differently. If napping we will argue until I win, she will get a clout on her bum and she's clever in that she will back into anything dangerous looking and kick out at it (leaving me worrying about injuries to her and sometimes other cars!) I have to keep a smile on my face as I see it as her being a mare and refusing to just be compliant, to win I usually rein back as far as I need to then turn her round and she'll go.

If she's scared and does the whole spin and try and canter I just pull her up, talk to her, lots of encouragement, no smacking of bum, and make her believe that whatever it is won't eat her and we can walk past it.

It is very frustrating though so I do sympathise, you just need to find out what works and don't let her get away with it, or she will prob get worse.

Good luck


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (12 April 2010)

I really do empathise with you.  I've owned my 10 yr old ID / TB since she was 9 months old.  She has always had issues going out alone despite professional training and regular instruction.  With company she is a good fun ride - can be spooky with birds but generally a nice ride.

On her own is very different - she plants her hooves and simple backs up until she hits something - not a pleasant experience!  Even when you get off and lead her forward she sometimes reverts again when you get back on.

We've tried having someone cycling out with us, walking along side etc but have never managed to eradicate the issue.

You can long rein her all over the county without an issue, just have a ridden problem.

Like I say, I have now had 2 very well thought of professionals work with her and after spending lots of time and money we are no further forward.

Some horses just do not like hacking alone and whilst I dearly hope your mare can be worked through her problems you may have to accept that a horse of her age may not change if this is a long standing problem.

Sorry to be negative


----------



## hayley19 (12 April 2010)

to be honest i think shes just trying it on she was fine untill she seen the other two horses in the field as we have to go past the field there out in its just a shame because in company shes fine nothing fazes her accept tractors, theres only my yard owner that rides and she cant really ride much as her horse has got nerviculor if thats how u spell it so unless she goes out on her own she will only get ridden once a week as we have no school.


----------



## lukeylou (12 April 2010)

in that case it does sound like she's testing you. be firm and make her go forwards, carry a crop if she's ok with them as a back up. she needs to know you are in charge and she must go where you want her too. 
if you are firm now, she will soon learn she can't just throw a tantrum and get away with it. it's certainly scary now, but you will get through it and be hacking alone with no problem at all in no time, don't lose hope =].


----------



## dwi (12 April 2010)

I'm just in the process of teaching Lil to hack alone and I've got my OH walking out with me.

My first horse Daisy wouldn't hack out on her own when we got her so we started out by him leading her while I rode and then him gradually leaving us for short sections on hacks until we felt ready to go out alone.

I would definitely put a headcollar over your bridle and get someone to lead her with a lungeline until she's walking confidently without any napping. Yes its a bit awkward at first as you have to have someone to come with you but its worth it in the long run if it stops a problems developing.


----------



## girlmoose (12 April 2010)

Is she confident to go a long way in front when hacking out with others?...it may be something to try. Just make sure the horses with you won't go anywhere if she does nap.


----------



## DougalJ (13 April 2010)

I had a very nervey warmblood ex showjumper who had to be semi-retired due to injury so I bought him to hack out etc. This was 6 years ago and had never left a yard and hacked out and had spent his life in an arena or tiny paddock. Now to hack out with others he was fine, but when I took him out on his own, we had spinning, napping or just routed to the spot. It took me half an hour once to walk past a black cat... I tried everything, people coming out with me, walking ahead with others behind etc etc. The only thing for us that cracked this and some may not agree, was to reward him with polos. treats etc As soon as he knew that I had a supply of polos in my pocket, I had a bargaining tool. As soon as he started I would talk and calm him down and when he put his foot forward he would be rewarded. 6 years later he hacks out beautifully now and will go in front, in the middle or behind. He knows Ive got the polos and if he has behaved he has one, if he has misbehaved his doesnt!


----------



## coen (14 April 2010)

It would suspect the horse was a lot worse hacking alone at her previous home than the sellers led you to believe. For them to even mention that she didn't like being alone highlights there was an issue.

I am having problems with my 6 yr old who is trying it on as he was fine going out alone until recently but as yours is 16 I doubt this is the issue, I appreciate that they can test new owners but spinning & cantering away shows she is really tensed up. 

I would speak to the past owners again and urge them to be honest as they will no the horse well. Then you could try going out in company but keeping her in the lead.
Get someone to walk out with you when you hack out alone to give her confidence and you. 
Maybe try long reining her out there.

She may improve as you get to know each other better but I reckon there is definitely an issue there. 
Good luck I know how horrible it is.


----------

